# Reasons Humanity Desperately Needs Monsters To Be Real



## Fernin (Oct 3, 2012)

I ran across this article today and found it quite interesting. It's worth a read for sure.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-reasons-humanity-desperately-wants-monsters-to-be-real/


----------



## Percy (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah, Cracked.

They can have some pretty interesting articles there. I saw this one earlier, and it did catch my attention pretty well.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 4, 2012)

And in a similar vein, 5 reasons you secretly want a zombie apocalypse

---PCJ


----------



## moonlightserenity (Oct 27, 2012)

That was really interesting, never thought of things that way before.


----------

